# converting...



## Grizwold (Jan 18, 2010)

So i have looked everywhere for an A6 Avant with a manual transmission but to no avail. I really want the wagon, but I can't find one that will fit my needs (6cyl, manual trans). I can't afford an S6 Avant, and they all seem to be Automatics anyway...
Then I found an Allroad- it is a 2002, and has the 2.7T with a 6speed- similar setup to my Brother In Laws S4 which has plenty of power. The miles are reasonable, and the price is cheap. Tomorrow i am getting a PPI done.
Here is the thing- I don't think I'll ever take it offroad. In fact, i really want the car for highway cruising. So I don't care for the air ride. I'd really like to get bigger wheels and lower the car on a standard coilover suspension, color key the flares, and the bumpers and make it into a psuedo Avant.
I have done some looking around and have seen that people have already done this but I still have a question.
Handling- if i drop an allroad on coilovers and set it up with some beefier swaybars can I get it to handle like a sportswagon, or are the Allroads suspension pickup points drastically different from those of an A6 Avant?
I need a quick answer as I am making the deal tomorrow- any help is greatly appreciated.
Griz


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dont expect it to handle like a miata, but it should be a fun car with coilovers and sways. ive got the stock suspension + h-sport sways and i think its great!
do it!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: converting... (Grizwold)*

The suspension on the Allroad is the same as the A6 suspension (save for the air bags in place of springs).
Check out Arnott Industries for conversion kits to get rid of the air suspension and convert it to coils.


----------



## jarlh91 (May 25, 2009)

Im thinking about getting an allroad, if the suspension is the same as an a6 could you use like bagyard a6 airbags and struts on an allroad?


----------



## fjasper (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: (jarlh91)*

Usually people use Arnott air springs, but Bagyard should be able to tell you if the A6 Avant setup would work on the allroad.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: converting... (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_The suspension on the Allroad is the same as the A6 suspension (save for the air bags in place of springs).

This is not true. One cannot pull the dampers and airsprings off the allroad and replace them with A6 dampers and coil springs (or A6 coilovers) with a simple bolt on scenario.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: converting... (eurocars)*

You need to do a little bit of minor fabrication, but the A6 suspension will nonetheless bolt on.
http://allroadfaq.com/download...r.pdf


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: converting... (Capt. Obvious)*

Yes, it will "nonetheless" bolt on. I remember back when Ryan did this conversion. A list of several A6 parts that you need to purchase. Some modification to those parts. Ryan did not add the 2" spacers that should be added to make up the 2" (or 50mm) difference in height on the allroad body vs the A6. Requiring him to have to set his coilovers at nearly they're maximum height, therefore limiting the full use of their designed performance. If I remember correctly he has since added them. His allroad is a very nice car and pushing in the neighborhood of 600hp. He was one of the first here in the states to do this, as well as a few others. then 2Bennet made a kit and now most recently Arnott Industries. For me, if I was to swap over, I would do my own kit and probably use ohlin/stasis c/o's as did a guy in the bay area.


----------



## fudder30 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: converting... (Grizwold)*

hello benn reading your topic. just converted my air suspension to coilovers to konigsports but i seenm to be getting a banging from fronts, i read that you say that you use a 2" spacer could you set me on the right path. send me some pics of spacers and where bouts they go. would be very much appriciated. its giving me a headache bigtime thanks


----------



## fudder30 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: converting... (eurocars)*

hello benn reading your topic. just converted my air suspension to coilovers to konigsports but i seenm to be getting a banging from fronts, i read that you say that you use a 2" spacer could you set me on the right path. send me some pics of spacers and where bouts they go. would be very much appriciated. its giving me a headache bigtime thanks


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: converting... (fudder30)*

I am working on digging up photo's


----------

